# tall snake cage?



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i want a cage that is tall and thin. Is there such thing? and what kind of snake can I put in there. I dont have a lot of room, and i dont want it really that wide, but pretty tall. Maybe 6 feet + tall. Thanks.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Green snakes, tree boas, and green tree pythons are the only arboreal snakes I can think of off of the top of my head. They're all touchy, have you kept snakes before?

-PK


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes those are the snake for a tall. but not to good for a begineer...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

no i never kept snakes before. Whats the diff between a beginner snake owner and a more experienced one?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok, maybe no one, but these snakes more difficult to care,and is not easy if you dont have experience with snake...

Carnivoro


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Do u have enough room for a 29 gal? if so try getting a garter snake, they are good beginer snakes.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Start out with a garter or milk snake or something..


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, milk snakes are nice too, they have awesome looking.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Do u have enough room for a 29 gal? if so try getting a garter snake, they are good beginer snakes.


 yes, enough for a 29 gallon. I will be lookin into milk snakes. Thanks guys!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Here a link, look the milksnakes,garters snakes,cornsnakes...
No expensive and have awesome looking...
http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?cat=501&thumb=1


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1086385872622

what do u guys think about these cages? what kind of cages are the best? Fish tanks ok? U guys know of a good website to buy equipment??


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

ok the this cages are not good for snakes in my opinion.
the best cage is a homemade with wood/acrilyc, but you can use a rubbermaid, not expensive and is a great enclosure for snakes.
you can use the fish tank too.
what snake you decide? a corn snake?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Guys I think he is looking for something cool. And because he is at P-fury.com I am assuming he has piranhas and he wanted a snake to eat something. But I may be wrong. I personally think garners are boring.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

naw...i dont really care about them eating. Ive always admired snakes for the way they look. actually might get a lizard now. Grandma says snakes are badluck







shes chinese. grrrr. Whatcha guys think abuot water lizards?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

There are some species of water lizards.what species you looking?
this are the most commons
Water Monitor (varanus salvator)
Water dragon (physingnathus cosincinus)
Basilisk (basiliscus plumifrons)


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> naw...i dont really care about them eating. Ive always admired snakes for the way they look. actually might get a lizard now. Grandma says snakes are badluck shes chinese. grrrr. Whatcha guys think abuot water lizards?


try a chinese water dragon, your grandmother would have to like those. plus there relativily easy to care for.



> There are some species of water lizards.what species you looking?
> this are the most commons
> Water Monitor (varanus salvator)
> Water dragon (physingnathus cosincinus)
> Basilisk (basiliscus plumifrons)


OK unless you have a very large setup and willing to spend more money feeding a lizard than an entire family I would stay away from a water monitor not to mention if your unlucky enough to get one that doesnt tame up, you would eventually have a 100 pound killer lizard on your hands, or nubs.

most basilisks require a more advanced set up than what a beginner would be able to provide. so I would stay away from those


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Agreed rbp75...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

chinese water dragons need a lot of space too right? How much are they?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

About 20$ in my lfs. here some info...

Enclosure: Young water dragons can start in a 10-gallon tank but will quickly outgrow this enclosure. Adult water dragons should be kept in an enclosure that is at least 4 feet by 3 feet. The larger the enclosure the better since too small of an enclosure can cause the water dragon to rub its snout until a bacterial infection occurs.

Temperature: Temperatures should be kept at 84° - 88° F during the day with a basking temperature of 90° to 95° F. Nighttime temperatures should be kept at 75° - 80° F.

Heat/Light: Water dragons require UVA and UVB light. This can be provided with various available fluorescent bulbs commercially available. The ambient temperature can be maintained with basking bulbs, infrared bulbs or ceramic emitters. There are now active UV bulbs now available on the market that also proved UVA/UVB light as well as heat.

Substrate: A variety of substrates can be used for water dragons. Sterilized potting soil can make for a very nice naturalistic enclosure but can be messy. Newspaper, paper towels, and indoor-outdoor carpeting can also be used and are easier to maintain. Cedar and pine wood shavings should be avoided due to toxicity concerns.

Environment: As their name suggests, water dragons should have ready access to a pool of water for soaking and swimming. These lizards also require high humidity and the enclosure should be maintained at 60% - 80% relative humidity. This will often require regular misting of the enclosure. Planted non-toxic plants in the enclosure can also help maintain the humidity levels required.

Diet: Water dragons are omnivorous. They can be fed crickets, mealworms, super worms, earthworms, mice, comets (common feeder goldfish), and day-old chicks. In addition to this they also require some greens and can be offered shredded romaine lettuce as well as other various greens such as mustard, dandelion and collard. Other vegetables such as yellow squash, sweet potato, parsnips, green beans and carrots can also be given. Some fruit such as strawberry, raspberry, blueberry banana, and various melons can also be provided.


----------

